# Galaxy Press and Writers of the Future



## Dwarven Gold (Apr 11, 2011)

Does anyone know about Galaxy Press?  They run a contest called Writers of the Future, and publish the winning stories in books.  It looks like a lot of big names have been involved.


----------



## Kate (Apr 12, 2011)

Just a personal preference, but I'd prefer to stay well clear of anything emblazoned with the name L. Ron Hubbard.


----------



## Ravana (Apr 13, 2011)

While I can hardly fault Kate's feeling (since I happen to agree with it wholeheartedly), this _is_ not only a legitimate but actually a fairly prestigious contest. In fact, it's one of the best out there–and I'd be quite willing to enter it in spite of my antipathy for Hubbard. (I _think_… though it might be a struggle once I finally came down to it.)

At any rate, it has two of the most important features one should look for in writing contests: no entry or "reading" fee, and author retains all rights. Considering that it also awards three cash prizes each quarter–the smallest of which is greater than you're likely to see from all but the highest-paying magazine publications–and considering that you're only up against other "new" writers, the chances of winning (and of winning something worth having) are actually fairly reasonable, compared to many contests. 

Just keep in mind that your story will appear in a book where the largest thing on the cover is Hubbard's name.…


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 13, 2011)

Scientology tomfoolery aside, Hubbard wasn't really a bad author. I wouldn't mind my name being near his, really. And it would be. I'm a Hollingshead. So I'll politely take my seat near him, Robin Hobb, and Robert E. Howard.


----------



## Kate (Apr 13, 2011)

Point taken.  I've never read any of his work so can't make a judgment on him as a writer.  The award does seem quite well regarded though, and the rewards look good too.  I still keep my reservations, and as Ravanna said, _that _name is still the biggest thing on the cover.  even if I thought I'd have a chance of winning, I wouldn't enter on that grounds alone.  Just a personal feeling, and one that has everything to do with Scientology.


----------



## Aqua Buddha (Apr 21, 2011)

Is this contest associated with the Church of Scientology, or is it completely separate?

Also, why are people reluctant to be associated with L. Ron Hubbard?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 21, 2011)

Aqua Buddha said:


> Is this contest associated with the Church of Scientology, or is it completely separate?
> 
> Also, why are people reluctant to be associated with L. Ron Hubbard?  Am I missing something?


 To the second question, people are reluctant to be associated with L. Ron Hubbard because he is the founder of Scientology. There really isn't much of a reason, otherwise. Though I do question whether or not he even believed in it. It all seems like a ruse to get some sweet tax deductions. That aside, the press - Galaxy Press - is officially sponsored by a sect of the Church of Scientology, and is a spin off of L. Ron Hubbard's original press for the publication of his works (many of which are for Scientology). The contest itself does not have any real connection with Scientology, though. It doesn't attempt to promote it, and it doesn't require contestants are members of that religion, or that the works are in any way related to Scientology. It's not the best thing to be associated with, but the contest is reputable enough that I don't think it should matter.


----------



## Kevin O. McLaughlin (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed. And I'll second the above comment: this is probably *the* most prestigious entry level award in the genre. WOTF is well known, well respected, and has opened doors for a good number of new writers. Definitely worth considering.


----------



## Kate (Apr 22, 2011)

Ophiucha said:


> The contest itself does not have any real connection with Scientology, though. It doesn't attempt to promote it, and it doesn't require contestants are members of that religion, or that the works are in any way related to Scientology. It's not the best thing to be associated with, but the contest is reputable enough that I don't think it should matter.


 
It _shouldn't_ be a factor, I agree. But, for me it does - not so much _matter_ as such, but it definitely turns me off.  And with the far reaching tentacles of Scientology, I wouldn't be at all surprised if there was at least some connection outside of LRH's name.  

But listen to me talking like I'd ever stand a chance of winning a prestigious award like this?!


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 22, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that anything associated with L. Ron Hubbard ISN'T connected to Scientology somehow, but I suppose it's possible. I'd stay away from it both because of the Scientology thing and because I think Hubbard was a bad writer.

The real question is: What do they charge you for entry into the contest? What are their terms vis a vis the rights to your work? Some contests will claim the rights to every single work that is even submitted to them. Watch these things carefully.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 22, 2011)

As someone mentioned above, this is - BY FAR - the most reputable and respected SFF contest in the industry. The connection with L. Ron Hubbard and all that entails is unfortunate, but it does not change the fact that this is a very, very esteemed contest and one that anyone who wants to break into the genre should consider, no matter your opinion on Hubbard or his church. Patrich Rothfuss, of _The Kingkiller Chronicles_, broke into the industry with this contest, as well as Stephen Baxter, Catriona Sparks, Dean Wesley Smith, Nina Kiriki Hoffman, Dave Wolverton, Jay Lake, Jim C. Hines, and a couple of illustrators as well (Frank Wu, I recall).

Yeah, the Church of Scientology, it's not the greatest thing to be your backbone, but it isn't what the contest is. I'm not sure how many winners have been scientologists, but looking through the ones I know, it seems like more Mormons have won than anything else. It is very highly respected by a number of big authors in the field (Orson Scott Card is quoted on the front page, as an example). There is no entry fee, and entrants retain all publication rights.


----------



## Sigillimus (Apr 25, 2011)

These are quoted directly from the Writers of the Future Contest Rules.



> 1. No entry fee is required, and all rights in the story remain the property of the author. All types of science fiction, fantasy and dark fantasy are welcome.





> 4. To be eligible, entries must be works of prose, up to 17,000 words in length. We regret we cannot consider poetry, or works intended for children.





> 9. There shall be three cash prizes in each quarter: *a First Prize of $1,000, a Second Prize of $750, and a Third Prize of $500*, in U.S. dollars or the recipient's locally equivalent amount. In addition, at the end of the year the four First Place winners will have their entries rejudged, and a Grand Prize winner shall be determined and receive an additional $5,000. All winners  also receive trophies.





> 13. Entries will be judged by professional authors. The decisions of the judges are entirely their own, and are final.



Seems like a pretty nice reward for doing what we love, eh?


----------

